# eastlake power plant



## wetaline (Oct 23, 2006)

Does anyone know if you have to pay to fish next to the power plant? I was there today along with about 10 other people and a lady was out trying to get us to pay to fish there. Something like $4 dollars to fish 24 hrs. She claimed she was with the port authority but could not provide any identification saying who she was. It was really weird, I felt like she was scamming all those people on the pier trying to land some chrome. A lot of other people included myself left after she tried swindling $$$ to fish. This was the first time I fished there so I could be totally wrong about this lady. Just want to hear some other people's thoughts who fishes there, thanks..


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes you have to pay ($4.00)to fish there and she was collecting .


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yea you have to pay but they usually dont start collecting money until April. By the way, did you catch any fish?


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Yeah, did you catch any fish? Was the water pretty stained?

I didn't think they started collecting money until April 1.


----------



## kfish (Jun 4, 2006)

stoped and talked to a guy and he said they started collecting early (good weather) the lake looked really good.


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

They don't charge nothing here on the west side but you need waders to get to it. Me and my oldest son Nate fished there and did very good today and had the place all to ourselves. I used my canoe to get to areas you can't wade to.
BIG-J


----------



## preacherman (Dec 26, 2006)

big j, where on the west side are you talking about? I got 3 steelhead at e. 72nd last monday and am trying to figure out where to go tomorrow. thanks


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Big J said:


> They don't charge nothing here on the west side but you need waders to get to it. Me and my oldest son Nate fished there and did very good today and had the place all to ourselves. I used my canoe to get to areas you can't wade to.
> BIG-J


We will be out on the boat there as well within the next few weeks..
Figures the best part area is not shore accessible.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 23, 2006)

No fish, only there about half hour. lake looked good but was real foggy and started to get cold. Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Big J (Nov 23, 2006)

Preacherman, West Side Cei Plant in Avon Lake. Its about a 1/2 mile east of Erie Outfitters on RT 6. You'll need waders. Liquid be carefull back there, waters still cold, I use a canoe, fish the over flow discharge, only moving water back there, minnows about 5-6 ft below your float. Preacher you can wade fish it also. This fishing will not last to much longer 2-3 weeks tops if that, water is going to start warming up plus the plant is suppose to start up again even warmer water. Heres a inside note, if you think the steellheading is great wait till the water hit the 50's, its smallie time , catch and release fishing because of the spawn but you can pull some hogs, along with a occasional lost walleye. Remeber this is Lake Erie even though you are sheltered within the breakwalls of the plant, I've seen swells eat the break walls for lunch all you need is for the wind to change and its over, plus when the plant is running the water is moveing. Use your head on Lake Erie so they don't pull you off the bottom of Lake Erie.
BIG-J


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Big J said:


> Preacherman, West Side Cei Plant in Avon Lake. Its about a 1/2 mile east of Erie Outfitters on RT 6. You'll need waders. Liquid be carefull back there, waters still cold, I use a canoe, fish the over flow discharge, only moving water back there, minnows about 5-6 ft below your float. Preacher you can wade fish it also. This fishing will not last to much longer 2-3 weeks tops if that, water is going to start warming up plus the plant is suppose to start up again even warmer water. Heres a inside note, if you think the steellheading is great wait till the water hit the 50's, its smallie time , catch and release fishing because of the spawn but you can pull some hogs, along with a occasional lost walleye. Remeber this is Lake Erie even though you are sheltered within the breakwalls of the plant, I've seen swells eat the break walls for lunch all you need is for the wind to change and its over, plus when the plant is running the water is moveing. Use your head on Lake Erie so they don't pull you off the bottom of Lake Erie.
> BIG-J


Thanks for the post!
Can you sight fish for smallies there??
I pulled a few hogs out last year, while fishing with Corn (YES CORN)


----------

